# Darkest Dungeon



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

This was announced a few days ago.  Dungeon crawling but with possible long-lasting psychological effects to your characters.  It looks interesting.. plague masks and pistols rather than dwarves and fireballs.

Their website is www.darkestdungeon.com

I did a quick preview too [url]http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/darkest-dungeon-shit-gets-real.html[/URL]

Long way to go yet, they're talking about Autumn 2014, but could be something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Cid (Oct 27, 2013)

A year? You arsehole.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

Cid said:


> A year? You arsehole.



Heh.  I know.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

It'll probably be even longer.  You know how these things go.


----------



## Cid (Oct 27, 2013)

You know anything about their team? Their art director seems to like drawing pictures of unrealistic women, but seems to have resisted for this game... Game designer's resume also seems a bit light, although he does seem to have been an Aerospace engineer at one point. Their technical director is interesting though, worked on Homeworld 2.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

Cid said:


> You know anything about their team? Their art director seems to like drawing pictures of unrealistic women, but seems to have resisted for this game... Game designer's resume also seems a bit light, although he does seem to have been an Aerospace engineer at one point. Their technical director is interesting though, worked on Homeworld 2.




Only what's on their site.  This looks like their first "indie" venture, I guess with everything else they just did what they were told.  I like the look of it, I like the whole mediaeval business with the plague mask and there's not an elf in sight.

I checked out the art guy's website.  Um... yeah, his personal stuff all seems to be naked women, but the professional stuff isn't. 

I really like the idea of the mental effects and I like having 16 characters that you manage.  Not sure about the side scrolling combat but we'll have to wait and see how they do it.  I like the intentions anyway.  I've never backed a Kickstarter, might do with this.  I really fancy a poster with the plague doctor or something.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2014)

Kickstarter in 5 days.   Apparently I'm getting a sneak preview tonight (along with 1099 others)  so I'll let you know what's in there.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, update came.  Not actually a peek at the kickstarter, they just sent us details of the different tiers and we get special bits and pieces if we sign up early.  Nothing too astonishing, just the usual "you get a special badge!" stuff.



> *HEIR ($249)*
> All previous rewards + Your Face Drawn in the Darkest Dungeon style + The Narrator reads a line of your choice and you get the recording!
> *NOBLE HEIR ($499)*
> All previous rewards + Work with us to write the Journal of your Expedition and Doom which will appear as collectible in-game items for people to read of your demise.
> ...


Seriously.  Who are these people?

Prices start at $20, which is fine, but who spends $5k on this stuff?


----------



## Sunray (Feb 7, 2014)

Especially for a game that doesn't exist just yet.  It could be mega shit, your going to feel a bit of a nob having spent 5k on a game that you don't want to play because it's so terrible.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah.  Exactly.   It might not even ever appear.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 7, 2014)

Though it would be hard to actually put a value on how much some WoW player (or tons) would pay to own a character class all to themselves.

I would suggest it could possibly be in excess of $1 million.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2014)

Kickstarter is up...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1460250988/darkest-dungeon-by-red-hook-studios


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2014)

They've already done almost half of their target in about 4 hours.

I backed it before I even read the pitch TBH but it looks good.


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2014)

Aaaannnddd...  It's funded. 

75k in 19 hours.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2015)

Early Access next week.

I get it on Saturday cos I am so goddamned special.


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2015)

My leper is abusing everybody.  My crusader ran off to find god and I still haven't beaten the first mission.


Love it.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2015)

The crusader got syphilis and has had to visit the sanitarium.

Didn't get it from the brothel mind, but a dungeon full of pig things.  Dirty sod.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2015)

This game is great. Really.  Lots and lots of proper decisions, no going back cos it's all autosaved. Really clever stuff and lovely to look at.  Got a bit of a dark souls thing going on too.

There's a few things that need sorting out, and I imagine they will be over the time before proper release, but its pretty good as it is anyway.  Thumbs up from me.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2016)

This was released yesterday.

Not sure what that means as it has been available to buy since last Feb and has already been on sale multiple times.  There is also an update coming up later on to add more features. 

I think it's cos they added the last dungeon.  I remember when "released" meant something.

Anyway, they've added more classes which are quite interesting and they seem to have sorted out the trinkets so that they actually do something.  Skills are still pointless to advance.

I've quite enjoyed playing it again, it's fun but might be a bit grindy.


----------

